# Need some help please. Parking overnight near UCL Hospital?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

My sister has to go into UCL hospital NW12BU for several days from 17th October and has to be there at 7am. She can't get a train early enough from where she lives and cannot afford a taxi fare. I have suggested taking her up there the night before in the Motohome and staying somewhere close by so that we can get her there for 7am and staying a few days somewhere so that we can visit her daily. 

First obstacles I can think of are congestion charge, emissions zone etc, how do I find out if any of that will affect me which I'm sure it will. Is there a good stopover somewhere with easy access to NW1 via train/bus etc?

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

A good idea in theory, but I'm not sure it would work in practice. It's in both the Congestion Zone and the London Emissions zonw. Parking nearby is a nightmare. Most councils/county councils have a form of highly subsidised hospital transport if the UCL itself can't arrange anything. I think you'd be hard pushed to find even an industrial estate that didn't have controlled parking within eady access to UCL. 

If that's the way you want to go, look at areas served by the tube lines going to Euton or Warren St. stations.

Best of luck


Malcolm


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I know it's not the answer that you were looking for but I would think the most convenient option would be to get her/you and her, into a local hotel close to the hospital the night before and maybe a short taxi ride then to the hospital.

I wouldn't fancy trying to drive and park a 747 in Kings Cross.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Snunkie
A great hospital.
I can not help from the MH point but I was in for over three weeks last year and frequent clinics before and after. We park here (cars only) http://www.apcoa.co.uk/parking-in/london/london-euston-station.html
It is outside the congestion zone and almost opposite the hospital and I thought quite cheap for London. I have never had a problem getting a space.
I did consider https://www.justpark.com/uk/parking/london again I was looking at parking a car and there was nothing that quite fitted the bill. With a bit of research you may, I think a big may, find something for a MH.
But isn't your MH a big beastie.
Regards
p-c
Who was/where is that young lady that had a MH and lived in Covent Garden? She might know.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

p-c said:


> Hi Snunkie
> A great hospital.
> I can not help from the MH point but I was in for over three weeks last year and frequent clinics before and after. We park here (cars only) http://www.apcoa.co.uk/parking-in/london/london-euston-station.html
> It is outside the congestion zone and almost opposite the hospital and I thought quite cheap for London. I have never had a problem getting a space.
> ...


She had a residents permit and still stuggled if IIRC , she also had a relativly small MH

Malcolm


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I also think the small hotel option would be easiest and cheapest....

the MH does say 25mpg......

going by train then stopping in a hotel would be cheaper than driving the MH to London and then trying to find a site, then trying to find transport to get to UCL......

Let the train take the strain and stay local.....

Dave


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Or stay at Wyatts Covert CC site (Denham, Middx.) and get the tube in. Early start though to get there for 7.00am.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That site is inside the M25 and presumably also inside the LEZ so you would to ensure that you are LEZ compliant.....

the cost otherwise is astronomical....

http://motorhomevagabond.com/campsite-reviews/wyatts-covert-caravan-club-site/

Dave


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I've booked the ccc theobalds park site just under 12 miles away apparently. She couldn't afford a hotel either which is why I was looking for a solution to help as her partner wants to be nearby for the few days she's in hospital


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

For other people who may read this post, in the past few weeks I have seen MH and vans parked on the streets in the Fitzrovia area (v.close to UCLH) as I went to work early in the morning. So, it is possible, though probably expensive with the charges involved.

I would also suggest using the tube as there are 2 stations within 50-100m of the hospital (Warren St, Euston Sq) and several different bus routes. I would use journey planner to work out the best option.

http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/user/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=en&ptOptionsActive=1

Goodluck


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks all. I wasn't for one minute suggesting I take the motorhome to or that near to the hospital. All I wanted to do was to be the 'hotel' part for them as they cannot afford the cost of the hotels that are near enough to be able to afford a taxi from it to the hospital.


----------

